# Ruffle Plant?



## ashleyspatula (Sep 5, 2007)

I have a plant that is growing out of control, and I don't know how to trim it.

The closest thing I have found to it is ruffle plant on liveaquaria.com.

It grows these stalks out of the water that grow these white fork like flowers.

I picked those off because they looked like they were dying.

can I just cut the leaves if they get too long or big?

Also I have I think a red tiger lotus, has lots of leaves close to the floor but a few long stems with surface leaves, can I just pick those off?


----------

